# Chance instruments / remove speedometer



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What for? If there's a problem, we'd love to help do some diagnosis before shotgunning parts at it. 

Removing the cluster is pretty easy.


----------



## topaxx (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey,

i want to switch the speedometer from the small DIC to the big screen DIC.
From this:
http://media.caranddriver.com/image...nstrument-cluster-photo-388552-s-1280x782.jpg

to this:
http://images.thecarconnection.com/...-sedan-ltz-instrument-cluster_100333419_l.jpg

(just images from google  )

Would be very helpful - here in europe the Cruze only comes with this small DIC, and I want to check if just switching the instruments work at all...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I see why! That small screen is about useless. We only get the cluster with the large screen.

Given the universal nature of this car and its parts, depending if your country uses kmh or mph, either a US or Canadian cluster should work. US is mph, Canada is kmh. The turn signal stalk might need to be changed too, as the N. American stalk has a "menu" button on it and a little toggle wheel at the end of the stalk. 

Although, what year Cruze do you have? There were internal changes to the US/Canadian cluster for the N. American Cruzes between model years 2011 and 2012.


----------



## topaxx (Dec 2, 2012)

It's a 2011 Cruze - it has the turn signal stalk with a menu button (which only has one function with the current little DIC screen) and a toggle wheel as well. This is why I think just switching the instrument may work...


----------



## topaxx (Dec 2, 2012)

So? Someone there who can explain me who to safely change the speedometer?


----------



## lejarrin (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm very interested on replace my speedometer with small display for a new one with larger screen. Anyone done?


----------



## lejarrin (Jan 13, 2013)

For replace speedo, this is how you must do


----------

